# KenpoNet



## Michael Billings (Sep 26, 2003)

The link has been down to KenpoNet all day.  Could not bring it up from work or home.  Anybody talked to Josh today?

-Michael


----------



## arnisador (Sep 29, 2003)

Is it back up yet?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 29, 2003)

Just checked...its up for me.

??


----------



## kenposikh (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *The link has been down to KenpoNet all day.  Could not bring it up from work or home.  Anybody talked to Josh today?
> 
> -Michael *



its working for me too


----------

